# Target..panic..



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Mike, are you talking 25 to 1 ratio of those WITH TP? That's an interesting statistic.
I find women are much more coach-able and maybe with the guys, fear of "less than" is overwhelming the psyche(?).
Arne


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i will have to agree with you Arnie. it does seem that way. other things i have noticed about women, i see more bad movement in the hips, and i see more double jointed elbows. but i never noticed the t.p issue before. and i also agree on them being more coach-able .im guessing not so hard headed?


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I would agree also, it seems to start at an early age since among the youth I have worked with girls are more coach-able. However not many compete in local leagues. Also in all fairness there are not as many that ask for coaching. There boyfriends or husbands work with them passing on their bad habits.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I've noticed that guys are much more focused in winning, while girls use archery for a social event and competition at the same time. I believe that men get more caught up in the result and it leads to target panic. When a girl can forget about a bad shot and move on, a man will replay it in his head. I think the stress guys put themselves under after any tiny mistake leads to more T.P.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I've never had a female archer to coach with TP. Even if you account for the smaller percentage of shooters that are female, it's still heavily weighted towards male shooters. 

What I've noticed with people with TP is that they almost always seem to be the type that they've done something this way all their life and they won't change it type. They also don't admit the problems they have. 

That seems to be a very male characteristic and also a very U.S. based male characteristic. 

Might be a reason we see so many male archers with TP ;-)


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Females archer are more coachable than males. I teach 4H . I can take 4 girls that never shot & after a couple lessons, will beat the boys that have been shooting longer. The girls have no preconceived notions on how to shoot & listen. The boys are more competitive & know how to shoot since birth.(lol)


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

RCR_III said:


> I've never had a female archer to coach with TP. Even if you account for the smaller percentage of shooters that are female, it's still heavily weighted towards male shooters.
> 
> What I've noticed with people with TP is that they almost always seem to be the type that they've done something this way all their life and they won't change it type. They also don't admit the problems they have.
> 
> ...


hey RC im guessing you teach the cure on line? not in person?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

catcherarcher said:


> I've noticed that guys are much more focused in winning, while girls use archery for a social event and competition at the same time. I believe that men get more caught up in the result and it leads to target panic. When a girl can forget about a bad shot and move on, a man will replay it in his head. I think the stress guys put themselves under after any tiny mistake leads to more T.P.


good point catcherarcher. i agree


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

mike 66 said:


> hey RC im guessing you teach the cure on line? not in person?


Some of both. Why?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

just wondering, i didnt see it listed below www.rcarchery.com...i cant do that im not even gonna try.im a hands on gotta see with my eye kinda guy...did u ever try the coaches eye out? thats one tool i love...


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

yes the ladies are always easier to coach, seen some ladies that just may have been great archers. my favorite memory was this young man 12 years of age he was on the line practicing next me and he wanted to shoot better so I helped him some and he shot ok not great but sure tried hard.well his dad was shooting too and only shot a little better.dad that day got his college daughter lttle guys sister a new cheap compound hunting setup ,her dad and myself helped get her started,this very nice looking smart young lady who listened very well learned very quickly and within a half hour she started pounding bull eyes at 20 yards that young lady was impressive to watch and she shot very well and her poor little brother was super frustrated watching sister shoot and I had to keep from laughing,little guy just could not believe how his big sister could do that so well In such a short while.that young lady had a super god give`n talent and she was the best I have ever seen.well I have two grandkids both very young yet boy and a girl boy will be a good football player probably and will like archery most likely,but I can already see the little granddaughter if she likes archery will do very in archery just as my son has both are laid back type B personalities with ice in their vanes so speak. right now here in Minnesota probably one of the best archer`s shooting in ladies pro division who is still in high school is a very nice young lady,i hope she does well at Vegas this year 2017 and believe me she beats all the pro men most of time here in Minnesota too !


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

mike 66 said:


> just wondering, i didnt see it listed below www.rcarchery.com...i cant do that im not even gonna try.im a hands on gotta see with my eye kinda guy...did u ever try the coaches eye out? thats one tool i love...


I did work with it some. It's similar to a program I've been using. Great tool! 

Right now I just build the TP portion into my shot execution package on a case by case basis. 

www.rcrchery.com

The rcarchery one with an A is another guy. He's got an eBay store.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

mike 66 said:


> just wondering, i didnt see it listed below www.rcarchery.com...i cant do that im not even gonna try.im a hands on gotta see with my eye kinda guy...did u ever try the coaches eye out? thats one tool i love...


Really it shouldn't be that hard. You can get a person to put a camera where it needs to be and shoot video or take a sequence of photos and utilize them. The nice side of it is the shooter doesn't have a coach staring them in the face, which in itself can build anxiety. The downside of course is the immediate feedback. But for me it has worked well for me to review my pictures, taking the time to edit and study those, give the gentlemen that's helping me a summary of my thoughts, and then get his feedback. Like I said it's not ideal, but take someone like me that lives quite a way from a coach, it was very helpful. And it works on my ridiculous schedule. I may shoot at 3 am, and I usually have feedback by lunch at work, and I usually spend my lunch in my warehouse shooting. And have videos and feedback when I get home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm glad your happy. i don't do on line coaching for a few reasons.#1 people tend to pose for photos.#2 a camera in the face will cause anxiety.#3 most of the time students don't know whats going on. and they cant feedback with correct information. I can name a few more... I was referring to a post some time ago when he said he didn't use the tool coaches eye and i was just asking if he ever tried it .and was just asking HIM . I think RCR and myself, had several private messages on this this last week.The post says . I was wanting feedback from COACHES. thanks for your comments. gee-whizz.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

mike 66 said:


> I'm glad your happy. i don't do on line coaching for a few reasons.#1 people tend to pose for photos.#2 a camera in the face will cause anxiety.#3 most of the time students don't know whats going on. and they cant feedback with correct information. I can name a few more... I was referring to a post some time ago when he said he didn't use the tool coaches eye and i was just asking if he ever tried it .and was just asking HIM . I think RCR and myself, had several private messages on this this last week.The post says . I was wanting feedback from COACHES. thanks for your comments. gee-whizz.


Please excuse me for commenting on a post in a public forum. I'll try to remember this forum is here for your private utilization.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

